

Show HN: Redesigned Openera.com - your automated email assistant. - KThornton
http://openera.com/

======
huhtenberg
A bit off here and there in terms of styling and being pixel perfect, but
looks nice overall. One thing that did stand out is that the 4th word in 1st
testimonial is _ass_.

(edit) Top menu is almost illegible. Green with a green drop shadow over
black? Not working. Also, the stack items in each section in the footer
vertically, makes them easier to digest.

~~~
KThornton
Thanks for the feedback! Do you think white on black would work better for the
nav bar at the top?

~~~
huhtenberg
If you want a quick fix, set inactive menu items to #ddd with #fff/underlined
on hover, and selected item - to #fff. Drop the font-weight to normal and use
Open Sans as your go-to body font (including footer content).

~~~
KThornton
We've updated the Nav bar and got rid of the "glowing green" as well as
adjusted the layout of links in the footer. Great suggestions, thanks for
pointing these out!

------
ergergregg
The buy page is ugly:
[https://www.beanstream.com/scripts/payment/payment.asp?merch...](https://www.beanstream.com/scripts/payment/payment.asp?merchant_id=247070000&trnLanguage=eng&trnAmount=50.00)

The logo is all resized.

~~~
KThornton
I've resized the logo so it's smaller. We're working on implementing a better
payment gateway - the current page that's there now is temporary. Thanks for
flagging the issue though with the oversized logo - it did look pretty
terrible.

------
jtoeman
love what these guys are up to, but that's probably because I'm a sucker for
email automation / productivity tools (i built NudgeMail to solve a related
problem). and because they're part of FounderFuel, which I heart. :)

------
iamdann
Why is the pricing page still almost completely lorum ipsum? Did you mean to
have an HN launch of your redesign without it being done?

EDIT: Nevermind, I guess? I somehow to got /pricing not /plans-pricing

~~~
KThornton
Thanks for catching that - must have had the template published, but have
fixed that now.

------
KThornton
UPDATE: We made a bunch of design improvements based primarily on your
feedback. Really appreciate you guys all checking things out and providing
good, honest feedback!

------
bmforbes
Are you kidding me?! Close to 700 files uploaded from my email with tags!!!
Awesome!

------
bmforbes
Looks great! I've connected to Box! Lovin this!

------
howardscottj
Having been running OE since beta, its save my butt 4 -5 times finding files.
Even got me out a jam during an audit. Looking forward to playing with the
tagging functions.

~~~
KThornton
Awesome! Always love to hear how we're helping people. Saving butts, one file
at a time :)

------
francov88
It's very green... but looks good guys!

------
perkins2099
Cool, love the green and the new logo. I enjoy finding new ways to optimize my
email issues. +FounderFuel

